# Audio cutting out after starting to drive



## byee (Dec 27, 2017)

Feel like I've been living with this through a few software updates + resets of the entertainments system. The pattern isn't 100% but definitely happens more than you 75% of the time. After arriving at a location and exiting the car and running into somewhere for a few minutes, when I come back to the car and get ready to take off, the audio will automatically mute itself (the volume indicate on the screen shows the little "x"), and then a few seconds later it comes back to whatever the setting was. Doesn't matter if it's on the radio or streaming, and isn't related to going on/off a location w/ wifi as it happens when i go to the grocery store. Not a huge deal but it is annoying if you're listening to a news story on the radio and miss a 15 second chunk when it's something interesting. Have waited a few software updates to see if it'd resolve itself and I've done a bug report right after it happens but wanted to see if anyone had the same issue or if it was something people brought their car in for.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 10, 2019)

I experience the same thing in my Model 3 (2020.4.1, but started a few revisions ago).

More than half the time, I think, when starting out the radio is on then suddenly cuts out for 5 - 30 seconds.

Irritating. I have assumed it was just a software glitch that will be fixed, but it's taking a long time. I have a service appointment next week for HW3 upgrade, so I'll mention this at that time and see what they say.


----------



## Kernal7 (Sep 16, 2018)

I have a similar issue. Sometimes it is muted, but often it is just silent for a short time. I have assumed the amount of "silent" time depended on if the radio was buffering a Streaming, RDS or HD stereo channel. I have not checked, but assumed/hoped that if I was listening to a old fashioned AM/FM channel (not HD digitial) that it would start to play quicker.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm not experiencing anything like this, although I almost exclusively use USB audio. Perhaps you could narrow this down to which input sources do it? Provide more context?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Music volume will be lowered drastically temporarily when the navigation needs to speak the directions, or when the car is speaking a text message. I wonder if it's some event like one of those that is causing it?


----------

